
Meet the Endoterrestrials - Thorondor
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/10/meet-endoterrestrials/571939/?single_page=true
======
vanderZwan
> _Templeton is one of a growing number of scientists who believe that the
> Earth’s deep subsurface is brimming with life. By some estimates, this
> unexplored biosphere may contain anywhere from a tenth to one-half of all
> living matter on Earth._

I know the emphasis should be "some", but even then this is a _lot_ of
biomatter. How do they come to that number?

~~~
Sharlin
Volume vs. surface area. The life more familiar to us is concentrated to what
amounts to a 2D surface. Oceans are mostly devoid of life excluding surface
waters where sunlight is available and seabed ecosystems.

------
Latteland
This long article finally gets to a useful point and explains how there could
be life on the bodies in the Solar System. Microbes eating hydrogen could
actually be viable on Mars and other places, just like they do "down in the
crust" on Earth. There's actually no reason it couldn't work on many places.

------
jnty
> “This is beautiful rock,” said Templeton, running a latex-gloved finger over
> its surface. Her sunglasses were pushed back over her straight brown hair,
> revealing cheekbones darkened from years of working outside on ships, on
> tropical islands, in the high Arctic, and everywhere else her work has taken
> her.

What a bizarre section. Would the author _ever_ write about a man like this?

~~~
Udik
> Would the author ever write about a man like this?

I think so. It's perfectly in the style of these crappy mass-produced long
read articles, padded with every possible cliché and useless piece of
information to sound like exciting stories. I'm sick of skimming through tons
of padding text to extract the smallest nuggets of valuable information.

~~~
Sandman
I wish there was a service where you'd send a url of an article such as this
one and it'd spit out a summary with only the relevant data and without all
the surrounding cruft. Something like a tl;dr for this type of articles.

~~~
franciscrick1
It's called an abstract, and it's a thing for scientific papers. If you want
literally none of the human side of a story or discovery, research papers are
a great solution and don't need to be recompiled from longform journalism.

